# wow, directv................



## flybynyte (Aug 8, 2012)

second time i called directv. from talking to csr the first time, great chance i would sign up (from what info she gave me).

told him i would like to get a price on bundling my services. to make it short, he said i would have to sign up first, with a $7.42 charge, then he could forward me to a "bundling specialist". ok, no problem. now, after spending no less than a half hour with him, i was forwarded to the "bundling specialist"---who began to go thru all my info (approx 15 min)---THEN, only to be told that Directv does not offer bundling services in my zip!!! :eek2:

you would think they could have just checked the zip right off the bat and confirmed whether they could bundle or not. sure would make things easier. sheeeeeesh.

side note: first time i called i MADE SURE the gal understood i wanted to bundle AND wanted to know what kind of monthly bill i would be looking at (as i am not in a financial postion to just accept anything). she quoted me a price of $95.94 (or $94.95, whatever). don't want to call her "sly", but, not sure she was really forthright with me.

anyway, as soon as i shake the cobwebs, i have 24hrs to cancel order.:nono2:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Bundling what?


----------



## tardisdude (Dec 9, 2011)

Bundling might save money. But I have found you might have to accept services that might not fit a particular subscriber. If either Dish or DirecTV have a bundling deal it is likely with a partner, namely a TELCO. This means both DBS providers only offer a DSL service with Land-line service. For many DSL is just to slow for the price of the service, me included.

I have Satellite TV with my Earthlink High Speed (Reselling me the local Time Warner 20/2 service for a lower price than TW will provide to non-TV subscribers) and Vonage VOIP service. It might not be the cheapest option but it offers me the best available Broadband service and "local phone service" with Vonage for a price that is very close to what a bundled service would cost anyway.

John


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

I have DSL and its 12 mbps, and though it's not 20, it's still fast! And soon to be 24 mbps.

I called Direct and they said they bundled with my Telco (Windstream), but ONLY if I'm a new customer, not an existing customer. UGH

This new customer vs existing customer crap is so annoying!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

mark40511 said:


> I have DSL and its 12 mbps, and though it's not 20, it's still fast! And soon to be 24 mbps.
> 
> I called Direct and they said they bundled with my Telco (Windstream), but ONLY if I'm a new customer, not an existing customer. UGH
> 
> This new customer vs existing customer crap is so annoying!


You would have to be a new windstream customer not DIRECTV customer. DIRECTV cannot place an order for a company you already have service with.


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

Gotcha 

So Directv has to place the order on your behalf ......You would think that there would be some way they could still bundle since they partner in that even though you're existing, whether it's D* or the telco.


----------



## flybynyte (Aug 8, 2012)

yep, found out they go through a telco like AT&T (which does not offer internet service in my area). so, anyway, what i have to do is get my phone and internet service through a company that offers internet service and/or phone service. i have "bundled" services (phone, internet, and video) through my cable. i will keep phone/internet services with them and drop tv service and get Directv-------most likely. i will lose the money i was saving by going this route. such is life.


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

Yea - actually to kind of go "off" topic even more. I did not want to leave D* as my tv provider. I have two choices here for Internet/Phone which is the Telco and Cable co's. I noticed the cable co has 10.0, 20.0, or 50.0 service with unlimited LD bundle. And the 10.0 and 20.0 both being cheaper (for the first year) than what I was paying with the 12.0 and unlimited phone/internet service bundle that I have with the telco. I took a chance and called the telco and actually got a 10 dollar discount every month for a year since I pointed out to them how much I could save if I went with cable.


I've had Cable internet before and hated it only because of the slow speeds during the evenings when everyone was on. This has never happened with my DSL. This was 2003 so a lot has changed and that's probably not the case now.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

mark40511 said:


> Gotcha
> 
> So Directv has to place the order on your behalf ......You would think that there would be some way they could still bundle since they partner in that even though you're existing, whether it's D* or the telco.


The way I understand it, DirecTV only partners with AT&T and CenturyLink. That's how you can bundle through your telco. Windstream bundles with Dish, but if you are a new Windstream customer and let DirecTV place your Windstream order DirecTV will set up a "bundle" similar to what you would get if Windstream and DirecTV were actual partners.

I could be wrong, however-I have been so many times in the past.


----------



## mark40511 (Jul 18, 2008)

No - you're correct (I think)

It was a CSR that brought to my attention I could bundle since I had Windstream and that shocked me because I KNEW Dish bundled with Windstream, not D*, but she KNEW that I was an existing Windstream customer and she said she saw it on her list of Telco's so she unknowingly placed a new order for me to bundle with Windstream for me. It's a good thing I called Windstream the next day to verify because they said they saw a new order which would have canceled my existing, so they had to get D* three way on the phone to cancel from both ends. I still got a ten dollar / month discount with D* and I didn't even ASK for it.


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

"Newshawk" said:


> The way I understand it, DirecTV only partners with AT&T and CenturyLink. That's how you can bundle through your telco. Windstream bundles with Dish, but if you are a new Windstream customer and let DirecTV place your Windstream order DirecTV will set up a "bundle" similar to what you would get if Windstream and DirecTV were actual partners.
> 
> I could be wrong, however-I have been so many times in the past.


current dtv bundle.partners are Att, Centurylink, Windstream, Cincinnati bell. If u are a new customer to that provider and.set.up the internet/phone through the bundles dept you get your discount $10/15 off of the directv bill. If you already have the provider you would.call the.provider to see.what if any disxounts they could apply on their.end. I havr heard its usually $3/5 month off that way


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

MattScahum said:


> current dtv bundle.partners are Att, Centurylink, Windstream, Cincinnati bell. If u are a new customer to that provider and.set.up the internet/phone through the bundles dept you get your discount $10/15 off of the directv bill. If you already have the provider you would.call the.provider to see.what if any disxounts they could apply on their.end. I havr heard its usually $3/5 month off that way


Only certain Cincinnati Bell customers are eligible, unfortunately. It depends on the area of town you live in. Unfortunately, I am no longer eligible as Cincinnati Bell's TV service is available in my neighborhood.


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

"dpeters11" said:


> Only certain Cincinnati Bell customers are eligible, unfortunately. It depends on the area of town you live in. Unfortunately, I am no longer eligible as Cincinnati Bell's TV service is available in my neighborhood.


Very true. Fortunately for me as a bundles supervisor, the system makes those decisions for me and.it wont show available we cant bundle.it.


----------

